# "Grinding" sound??



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't usually run my locos at high speed...probably because it looks more realistic; but I was running my Rivarossi 2-8-8-2 Mallet last night faster than I ever have, and when I reach 80%-90%, the loco make a high pitched, almost grinding sound. It's o.k. at lower speeds, but sounds loud and terroble at higher speeds. Is my can motor ready to call it an end?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

A sonar tech question! Yay!

Without a sample, we would be guessing. Does it pulsate or is it constant? Does it seem to mirror a single part?


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

My old Riv Berkshire does the same thing. I've had it apart and relubed several times to no avail. I just keep running it; doesn't seem to affect it. Like you, I generally keep them at lower speeds but sometimes my kids get their hands on the throttle and well, you know what that means.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Top suspect would be motor bearings, I'd get out the oilcan!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I run three of those Rivarrossi 2-8-8-2. One of them is nosier than the other two. It has been making that sound for years, mine are 70s vintage and do not have can motors. Can you post a photo with the cover opened?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Bad bearings can cause this. Just oil them real well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When I hear a _*grinding sound*_ from a locomotive, I stop and fix it before I destroy it for real!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I herd a grinding in my old TYCO 1970's 2-8-0, and I fixed it with copper wire and olive oil in the brush contact, and gear grease . She runs like a sleeping little lamb. Maybe oiling the bearings with olive oil, and geasing the gears, will help, also oil the bearings of the wheels, brushes, valve gear, and the rods. I do it all the time, and my fleet runs like a dream. So try it out. Best oiling tools are the humble round point, wood tooth pick, and so there is my case, the way to stop nasty grinding, binding, and saves the old guard.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Olive oil? Really? Won't that turn gummy / rancid after some time? A lot of us guys use 5W-20 or 5W-30 motor oil which won't gum up over the long haul. I'd be curious of your track record with the olive oil.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The only thing we use olive oil for is cooking!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*AHA...A food question!!*



trainguru said:


> I herd a grinding in my old TYCO 1970's 2-8-0, and I fixed it with copper wire and olive oil in the brush contact, and gear grease . She runs like a sleeping little lamb. Maybe oiling the bearings with olive oil, and geasing the gears, will help, also oil the bearings of the wheels, brushes, valve gear, and the rods. I do it all the time, and my fleet runs like a dream. So try it out. Best oiling tools are the humble round point, wood tooth pick, and so there is my case, the way to stop nasty grinding, binding, and saves the old guard.


Yes...the olive oil will eventually get gummy and smell BAD...any kind of Vegetable, Animal base oils will over time look like gooey,gummy,sticky smelly..well you get the idea!! Don't even use food Release/Pan sprays as they will attain the same results!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I heard you should rub butter on a burn...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Soapbox Time!!!*

Dear all on this thread! I'll have you know, that in the long term, it has worked out just fine; there have been no gummings or nasty smells. Haven't you herd about the Branson Showboat launched with bananas greasing the slipway? Or railroads running on biodiesel? Sustainable model railroading is the future! I've had no gumming up, and it does blessings on the motor brushes too. Gunner, you are nasty, and I'll say this, "it's my road, and if you don't like it... well there's the door!" I use proper gear grease, but olive oil works, and my road will have this as policy till the end! -  - Really ticked!!!

Jesus would say:
"Respect your fellow model railroaders' ways. Judge lest you want to be judged, and do unto others as you would have done unto you."

What would the Fonz say about you all?
"Not Cool!"

The late John Allen, used Baker couplers, long after we switched to X2F's and Kadee's, and if you have a problem with that... Ask God to help you, then go to Oprah and her friends, Doc's Oz and Phil, for a physical and head check. - :gotooprah:

God bless you all!

Signed:

trainguru

P.S.: Still, God bless you!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW! We give you good advice and you're angry.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Guru,

Whoa ... take a breath. Please remember that we all learn more about our hobby on this forum by tossing around ideas with other members ... sometimes we agree on ideas, sometimes we don't. But usually, a polite debate/dialog sheds some light and know-how tips to everyone.

I raised the quesiton about your use of olive oil. I stated my opinion, but then politely (I hope) expressed my interest in your experience with it:



tjcruiser said:


> Olive oil? Really? Won't that turn gummy / rancid after some time? A lot of us guys use 5W-20 or 5W-30 motor oil which won't gum up over the long haul. I'd be curious of your track record with the olive oil.


Please keep an open mind to the dialog from myself and other members above. I think everyone is just trying to have a fun chat about trains ... tips that work, tips that don't, personal opinions on why or why not, etc.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I try to not take myself so seriously...here, pull my finger...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Consider your finger pulled.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

You all came out of the woodwork, and negating one of my best tools, and you don't put it on in gobs! You put a little on the end of a toothpick, and let it drip into where you need it. Gunner then made the bad joke about virgins (keep on topic). All I did was share, and you come out of the woodwork. I used to use Lionel machine oil, but mom broke the tube, and I was in a bind (no way to get more), so I decided to expiriment with olive oil, and it worked! Some haven't needed oil in months, run smooth as silk. So please, don't be quick to chide, it's bad for the thread.

God bless all who read this.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I try to not take myself so seriously...here, pull my finger...


Don't pull that finger folks!  You don't know where its been!

:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Guru,

Per your comment above, I've opted to delete two off-topic posts.

That said, we're all just trying to havie a little fun. No offense meant ... sorry if any was taken.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you, and I'm pleased to say, the Pacific Coast Railroad will soon be under Mark V construction. How would accordian doors work?


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

*olive oil*

I wanted to wait a few days before I posted results with the use of olive oil. I believe this has done the trick. I have, "so far", won the battle with the grinding noise, although I cannot precisely tell where it came from. I want to thank you for the advice. It will be a method I will use (hopefully not) again in the future. Also, I apologize if this thread caused anguish and/or was offensive to anyone. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank You warbyrd12, I am vindicated. God bless you.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

honestly im sticking to my 5W-30 quart but hey I got enough for a life time so yea its stuck here a long time  yes i know and yes I also tested the olive oil idea my self (looking for more natural synthetic ways to oil/grease my trains for more earth friendly ways  ) and I too seem to be doing great so far so I too would say the olive oil show/will work....

Curently using it on my riverossi 2-8-2 and its working so far  quiet as a lamb sleeping in a rice patty....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The reason I wouldn't use olive oil is it's organic and it will decay. Also, if you check an old bottle of olive oil, you'll notice that it congeals, not exactly what I want on my train gears and wheels. Olive oil will also mold.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Like I said, "...you don't put it on in gobs on..." minimalism is key!


----------

